# US sets new record for denying, censoring government files



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

US sets new record for denying, censoring government files

Well so much for, "This is the most transparent administration in history." FUBAR!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And its bound to get worse as government increases in size. They already have no idea how many employees they have.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

And this is news,this administration is as transparent as panties from Victorias Secrets!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Republicans can't talk a lotta smack since Dick Palpatine Cheney and Rumsfeld both had dismal records on the topic. Not only did Cheney flat out refuse to tell Congress who helped him write that abortion of an energy bill of his, but he and Rummy both opposed FOIA back in the Reagan days when it started. 
Hell, when Bradley Manning used wikileaks to reveal that the pentagon had covered up a helicopter massacre, the only one who got in trouble was Bradley Manning.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Saw the article this morning Big Country. As you can imagine I was absolutely shocked a This news. LOL


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Suprise.. Not.

What is interesting in all the idiots that voted for him... Don't kniwnor don't care..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Republicans can't talk a lotta smack since Dick Palpatine Cheney and Rumsfeld both had dismal records on the topic. Not only did Cheney flat out refuse to tell Congress who helped him write that abortion of an energy bill of his, but he and Rummy both opposed FOIA back in the Reagan days when it started.
> Hell, when Bradley Manning used wikileaks to reveal that the pentagon had covered up a helicopter massacre, the only one who got in trouble was Bradley Manning.


So is expected something like your comments. Blame Bush.. Hell, blame Reagan. The post and article describes THIS administration as the LEAST transparent in history and is a flat out LIE from all his previous comments. Let's stick with current events. If you want to dredge up the blame history game start snother thread.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> So is expected something like your comments. Blame Bush.. Hell, blame Reagan. The post and article describes THIS administration as the LEAST transparent in history and is a flat out LIE from all his previous comments. Let's stick with current events. If you want to dredge up the blame history game start snother thread.


Hey, if you wanna be blind and think that the sun rises and sets in the republican ass, then go ahead and be ignorant. but only a mook would believe that either party holds any kind of moral high ground. Their loyalties are not to you, their loyalties are to the party. Hell, you don;t even make the top 5 on their list.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

There are plenty of "things" that the average American citizen does not need to know, because of LEGITIMATE national security concerns, but other than that, ALL branches and levels of government SHOULD be as transparent as possible. American citizens have a RIGHT to know what our elected officials are doing and not doing. 

We are virtually living in a non-representative aristocracy (sorry for the redundancy).

There is a reason why our currency has the words "In God We Trust" stamped on coins and printed on paper, and NOT the words "in government we trust".


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We are virtually living in a non-representative aristocracy (sorry for the redundancy)./QUOTE]
> 
> Oligarchy would be the word you b looking for.
> Yep, right now we have the government we have thanks to the koch brothers and their trillions of dollars. While we're focusing on Obama, who couldn't take a crap without permission, no one is even noticing the power that those two zillionaires weild in American politics right now. With the evil genius Karl Rove guiding them, they have essentially hijacked the process.
> ...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Dang, Obama sure must have a ton o' shit to hide.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Dang, Obama sure must have a ton o' shit to hide.


I didn't read the entire thread, I just scanned some of it but did someone say that mrs obama is hiding a ton of shit in her ass? Blame it on bush or koch or cheney...:torn:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Hey, if you wanna be blind and think that the sun rises and sets in the republican ass, then go ahead and be ignorant. but only a mook would believe that either party holds any kind of moral high ground. Their loyalties are not to you, their loyalties are to the party. Hell, you don;t even make the top 5 on their list.


Interesting and typical. And where did I ever say or mention that republicans are clean as a whistle or look after my best interested? Again, "mook", let me bring this back from your spin and say it's about THIS administration being the LEAST transparent. It isn't about bush or Reagan or even Clinton, the paragon of transparency, for that matter. It's about this president eclipsing all others in lack of transparency. It's about his BLATENT lie Of transparency, amongst many others, that the American people fell for.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> PatriotFlamethrower said:
> 
> 
> > We are virtually living in a non-representative aristocracy (sorry for the redundancy)./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor,

Ralph's modus operandi is to post a number of times about his pro gun stance then throw in a post or two blaming Bush, Cheney and the Koch brothers, then he calls someone a racist then he posts a number of times about his pro gun stance and drops a post or two about sustainable living. He'll also throw something in about his book every now and then.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Piratesailor,
> 
> Ralph's modus operandi is to post a number of times about his pro gun stance then throw in a post or two blaming Bush, Cheney and the Koch brothers, then he calls someone a racist then he posts a number of times about his pro gun stance and drops a post or two about sustainable living. He'll also throw something in about his book every now and then.


so pretty much an instigator/antogonist of a group. thanks Slip.


----------

